# Have you ever derailed your locomotive, well



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

All of us have had a mishap and derailed our locomotive. Most time it is just a simple task of re-railing and off you go. A few times some thing is damaged but...


----------



## blakesteam1 (Jan 2, 2012)

one of my Bachmann big haulers derailed while going around a curve and it broke the pilot truck wheels off -_- so I had to order a new pilot truck.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

A little bit beyond minor repair. Later RJD


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

How did those rails get ON TOP of the engine!?!?!? I wonder how fast it was going?


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

There is a good photo of a derail/crash of a Great Northern S2 in the 1930s 

jim


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

The Belden Falls RY has recently acquired a new piece of equipment for such occurrences--a circa-1926/1938 Lionel #219 std. gauge crane car. A bit late for when BF #12 went airborne early in her career. 

Larry


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont have photss but shorly after I got my S-2 and was sSteaming at Steve;s. I had a mishap. Engine got away from rake of cars and was traveling at high sped and when I reached to stop her ,I fell over backwards and had her and tender in my hands running full blast and fell to ground. To my knowledge, no damage to the engine, but this old body was sore for a while. Everyone was too concerned for my wellfair and did not get pics.


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

My Aster 232 U1 is very accident prone. It is a very powerful engine and I have a wonderful rake of heavy wagon-lit coaches to go with it. Last time it was going along nicely when the coupling between the 1st and 2nd coaches broke. Freed of most of its load it took off like a scalded cat and went orbital on the next curve. Repairs were extensive (and expensive!). In fact, I ended up buying an electric version off ebay and mating it with the remains of the live steam version to produce a near perfect engine. I've also added safety couplings to the coaches as I really can't afford for this to happen again. In a prior incident, the tender separated from the engine - the coupling isn't one of Aster's finest. The engine took off alone and didn't make it around the first bend but this time the track was pretty much at ground level so not much damage was done although the resulting grass fire drew some unwelcome neighborly attention









Robert


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Robert, 

I think Aster should have fitted some wings on the U1 with an parachute for safer landing....glad to hear the coaches were not damaged--those are beauties and getting harder to find. The Daylight has also caused my heart to stop on a few occasions... 

Sam


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Sam
Always good to hear from you...hope all is well!

Flying Asters...known for the air borne versions.

Then again some of us can't get down the track much less air borne:


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Charles, 

Everything is going ok. I haven't been very active here but certainly lots of great topics and posts. 

I guess derailments are going to be a part of being in this hobby. Perhaps you can installs radio control on some flying asters to keep them for going into lift-off but that's often not an adequate solution. Engines, like the U1, are so powerful and fast that your reactions may be too slow before the damage is done. And, as Robert discovered, getting parts is expensive and may require making your own. I have installed some guards on my elevated rail but only after one of my prized engines tried to unsuccessfully defy gravity. 

Sam


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Loco in the first picture looks like one of the Norfolk and Western 600 series engines. #611 took a tumble once , wonder if this is one of her sister engines ? 

Charles M SA #74


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Background of the train wreck:

607 with the "Powhatan Arrow" lies on her side after a derailment resulting in the death of the fireman. Cause, failure to obey automatic block-signal & entering turnout at excessive speed (77 mph). The 607 was rebuilt & remained in service until 1958


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 17 Aug 2012 10:15 AM 
I dont have photss but shorly after I got my S-2 and was sSteaming at Steve;s. I had a mishap. Engine got away from rake of cars and was traveling at high sped and when I reached to stop her ,I fell over backwards and had her and tender in my hands running full blast and fell to ground. To my knowledge, no damage to the engine, but this old body was sore for a while. Everyone was too concerned for my wellfair and did not get pics. 

That must have been quite a while ago.

Today, everyone would have been video taping the seen and had it posted on U-tube before ever worrying about you.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I saw what could have been a catastrophic derailment in the UK during the G1MRA Jubilee celebrations.
Hopefully the attached photo will help explain.
It is a two track circuit, but with an inner track from a station that 'merges' with the main line half way around, where the gentleman with his arms crossed is standing.
Where it merges, quiet correctly, there is a 'catch' point that is linked to the mainline switch.
A well made scratch built locomotive and tender running 'light' came along with the switch to the mainline set against it, so of course it went straight through the catch point, right through the buffer stop, through the little hut and then launched itself off the track, doing a perfect score somersault before landing on the soft wet grass (it had just rained) flat on it's wheels.
How it did that, none of the witnesses could explain. 
With some help, the owner quickly picked it up, placed it back on the track and continued his 30 minute time slot.
He was probably embarrassed that he had not set the switch correctly!
So gang, what can we learn from this.
1) When running, remember to check ALL switches.
2) Build stronger buffer stops.
3) Always have soft grass under our tracks. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 17 Aug 2012 05:53 PM 


Posted By gibs035 on 17 Aug 2012 10:15 AM 
I dont have photss but shorly after I got my S-2 and was sSteaming at Steve;s. I had a mishap. Engine got away from rake of cars and was traveling at high sped and when I reached to stop her ,I fell over backwards and had her and tender in my hands running full blast and fell to ground. To my knowledge, no damage to the engine, but this old body was sore for a while. Everyone was too concerned for my wellfair and did not get pics. 

That must have been quite a while ago.

Today, everyone would have been video taping the seen and had it posted on U-tube before ever worrying about you.

It was, I am the one who normally does the videoing of the trains and noone was minding the store. JUst was one of those things that happen when you get older and not paying as much attention as you should.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 17 Aug 2012 10:15 AM
I dont have photss but shorly after I got my S-2 and was sSteaming at Steve;s. I had a mishap. Engine got away from rake of cars and was traveling at high sped and when I reached to stop her ,I fell over backwards and had her and tender in my hands running full blast and fell to ground. To my knowledge, no damage to the engine, but this old body was sore for a while. Everyone was too concerned for my wellfair and did not get pics. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------









Art, the train Gods were on your side that day. I was the first to get to you. You were on your back with the S2 trying to run across the top of your chest. Drivers still turning full blast. As I got to you, you were trying to hold onto the engine and get up at the same time. This caused the engine to now flip on its side, tender and all, while still on top of you running. But now...........Hot steam and alcohol was sloshing out. By then someone else got to us and we turned off the throttle and got the engine / tender off of you. You really do not realize how close you came to catching on fire.

But Art..............*You saved that engine. *

We need to write a book titled, *"Near Disasters while Steaming at Steves".* There have been many, but thats part of the fun.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, these videos are of TWO of the FOUR "MAJOR" accidents that have occurred in the CMBY RY.

The first was when the motto of the RY was "The Straight line Short Line."... just 4 10-ft boards on the ground with track. I had a problem with the engine that required I put down the R/C transmitter to fix, and I colapsed the antenna on it so that I would not chance breaking it off when laying down the transmitter. When I picked up the transmitter again, I forgot to extend the antenna again. I then discoverd that the R/C has about a 20 ft range with the antenna down... Oops, did you notice I said FOUR 10-ft sections? RUNAWAY!




Then later I was demonstrating Live Steam to my son's Father-in-law and forgot to check the setting of the switch from the steam up siding and the mainline.




There is no video evidence of the other two accidents, they were both of about the same severity as the 2nd of the above videos.

That engine still runs just fine! It is one of the two engines in this video: (I think it was the lead engine that day.)


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the videos. My favorite is the first one. Isn't it just a great feeling to take off running after an engine knowing that you will get there to late anyway







. It is amazing what brutes these engines are though. They can usually be made to run just fine again. You might have to get used to a scratch or dent, but the real ones had plenty of scratches and dents too.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

This is not live steam, but rather my track power Shay with a mixed consist.
It shows that you can have a tragic derailment even if you are standing still!!
The consist was waiting for a train ahead on the siding during a high wind event this spring.
Darn if I didnt turn around, and when I turned back the consist had blown off the mainline.
Fortunatly, the Shay was still intact, just a few broken couplers. 



Jerry


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

I was looking through the stuff I missed while on vacation!

Couldn't resist adding to this thread ...









It looks quite realistic, the narrow gauge lines did this all the time here in Maine! Too fast through the switch. No harm done then none now!


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Once in a while !!!!! Some times it catches on fire also. 
Video by E.Noa.* 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKjeNWq6S7k


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Derailments with the loco remaining upright are fairly common what with leaves, sticks and crab apples. The only time my Regner Shay went all the way over was at an open house with 'bout 20 witnesses. 

Harvey C. 
SA 1838


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool Larry. Gonna have a fire car at Ernie's? 

Dave


----------



## zephyra (Jan 2, 2008)

At a steam up a couple of years ago at Pete Comley's track, a butane Daylight was stopped right under a row of hedging conifers waiting for another to clear the track ahead. One of the conifers caught fire and went up like a giant roman candle. Swift action by Pete and others stopped the fire spreading but the tree was destroyed. I hate to think what additional regulations would have been imposed on our hobby had the fire department got involved.


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I hate to think what additional regulations would have been imposed on our hobby had the fire department got involved. 


Especially at Diamondhead!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By steamtom1 on 04 Sep 2012 02:36 PM 
I hate to think what additional regulations would have been imposed on our hobby had the fire department got involved. 


Especially at Diamondhead!






SSSSHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Oh please who needs pesky regulators? Are not accidents part of the spice of life? I know I've had one with one of my engines that needs exenstive repair right now. Besides if we spent all our time trying to live 'safely' we mine as well live in a bubble. I'll refer you to Benjamin Franklin on that one! Just put his name in google followed by the word 'security' and you'll find my answer to all those pesky regulators out there!


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Posted By StevenJ on 04 Sep 2012 04:51 PM 
Oh please who needs pesky regulators? Are not accidents part of the spice of life? I know I've had one with one of my engines that needs exenstive repair right now. Besides if we spent all our time trying to live 'safely' we mine as well live in a bubble. I'll refer you to Benjamin Franklin on that one! Just put his name in google followed by the word 'security' and you'll find my answer to all those pesky regulators out there! 
I am by no mean a fan of regulations, but anything that uses a boiler should most definitely be regulated. The destructive capabilities of any size boiler if it fails is incredible.

At a fair ground near us had a steam tractor explode a few years back that killed a few people, all because it had faulty welds.

Luckily our ride on scale club did not get any flak or increase in questions as we are pretty strict about hydro tests.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I see where you going with that Chaotic, I was referring more to the original situation with a conifer going up in flames. There's only soo much precaution you can take in life. You know what I mean?


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

CR 

Not having an 80 year old FULL SIZED Case steam traction engine inspected [and operated properly] is much different than a miniature hobby boiler. The risks are quite different [and you know it]. I knew one of the people who died at the Medina OH incident. The subsequent investigation showed that the boiler was both improperly maintained and operated. 

The model engineers in Australia have suffered mightily at the hands of lawyers and technologically uninformed lawmakers with no background in basic high school physics. 

There has only been one recorded death of an individual as the result of a miniature hobby boiler explosion. That happened in the UK on a small steam launch. The accident was attributed to the GOVERNMENT INSPECTOR improperly reattaching an inspection cover which subsequently came off while the boiler was operating and struck the owner in the head. 

With our gauge one locomotive boilers an explosion is next to impossible because our fuels do not generate enough energy to rupture the boiler. Seam failures at solder joints will cause a leak, not an explosion. With gas fired loco boilers, the typical failure is flue collapse on the burner. Deprived of oxygen, the fire goes out in the burner. 

Accidental damage to the boiler yes, explosions no. If the observing public is kept far enough away that they can not burn their hands on the engine, they are [within all reasonable limits] completely safe. 

Let's not take this thread off into purely speculative territory. It is not constructive. Stir the pot enough and someone will decide that we cannot have our engines in any public venue without $10M in personal liability insurance.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Jim,

You are absolutely correct. G scale boilers are so over built that any real danger is eliminated.

Most boilers in the 7.5" and below hobby use copper flues which would fail before the boiler itself causing a lot of damage, but no explosion.

And the type of regulations can vary greatly. For instance, the state of Ohio requires all model boilers to be tested, but can be tested by the owner. In some states however, such as Michigan, you must have a State boiler inspector come and sign off on it.

Obviously the risk of harm goes down dramatically the smaller you get, but that is no reason to take for granted even in our small scale the forces at work.

Interesting note on modern boiler code - if you were able to have a brand new PRR K4 built in full size exactly to spec, it would fail a boiler inspection. The top of the boiler is to thin my modern standards.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

It was not a boiler rupture that was the concern that caused this present discussion.

It was the heat from the fire that ignited a conifer.

Accidents involving the fuel should be of concern in Small Scale Live Steam.

Gas accumulation in the smokebox can cause a flare up when lighting the burner and the venting of gas while filling the gas tank can be a problem... there have been more than a few people singe their eyebrows or the hair on the back of their hands due to those two things. People turn on the gas and then have trouble getting the source of ignition started and forget to shut the gas off while they fiddle with the BBQ lighter to get it to light, then point it at the smokebox and POOF... A large flare of flame rises toward their face! Or they are filling the fuel tank and the gas that is venting while the liquid butane is flowing into the tank gets ignited by a passing engine (or the fool is smoking tobacco!)

Alcohol can spill over the burner cups and set fire to the track structure, or the flames can seek outside the lower edges of the firebox when there is not enough draft to keep the fire moving into the flues (I set fire to the wires to my reverser servo because my auxilary blower batteries suddenly went dead; the alcohol fumes are heavier than air and went down the sides of the firebox and ignited at the bottom which then traveled up along the outside of the firebox where my wires were routed. I have also had crosswinds suck the fire out the bottom of the firebox.)

Putting engines away before the fire is completely out can set fire to nice wood carrying cases!

Parking the engine under a flammable material (inside a tunnel, under a bush or a walkover) is a major concern.

Derailing an alcohol burner can spill liquid flame.

Don't forget, we ARE "playing" with FIRE in this hobby!


----------

